# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  من أجمل كلام أحلام

## mohammad qasaimeh

الحب قضية محض نسائية لا تعني الرجال سوى بدرجات متفاوتة من الاهمية... امن هنا ياتي حزن النساء امام كل حب؟
*في مواجهة الحب كما في مواجهة الموت نحن متساوون لا يفيدنا شئ لا ثقافتنا ولا خبرتنا ولا ذكاؤنا ولا تذاكينا
*أينتهي الحب عندما نبدا بالضحك من الاشياء التي بكينا بسببها يوما؟!
*ماساة الحب الكبير انه يموت دائما صغير بسبب الامر الذي نتوقعه الاقل
*وهل ثمة اجمل من حب يولد بشراسة الغيرة واقتناعنا بشرعية امتلاكنا لشخص ليس لنا نراه لاول مرة
*لتشفى من حالة عشقية يلزمك رفاة حب لا تمثالا لحبيب تواصل تلميعه بعد الفراق مصرا على ذياك البريق الذي انخطفت به يوما , يلزمك قبر ورخام وشجاعة لدفن من كان اقرب الناس اليك, انت يا من يتامل جثة حب في طور التعفن لا تحتفظ بحب ميت في براد الذاكرة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هاجس الموت يواجهنا أمام كل حب لان الزمن هاجس عشقى برغم أن العشاق كما الموتى لا يحتاجون الى ساعه لكونهم بدخولهم الى الحب يخرجون من الزمن المتعارف عليه!


اجمل مايحدث لنا لانعثر عليه بل نتعثر به..اجمل حب هو الذى نعثر عليه اثناء بحثنا عن شيء اخر....

اشلاء الاشياء اكثر ايلاما من جثث اصحابها .

الموت كما الحب اكثر عبثيه من ان تأخذة مأخذ الجد.

الفاجعه ان تتخلى الاشياء عنك لانك لم تملك شجاعه التخلى عنها عليك ان تتفادى خساراتك فأنت لاتغتنى بأشياء مالم تفقد اخرى .

ان السعادة اتقان فن الاختزال ان تقوم بفرز ما بامكانك أن تتخلص منه ومايلزمك لما بقى من سفر وقتها تكتشف ان معظم الاشياء التى تحيط بها نفسك ليست ضروريه بل هى حمل يثقلك.

سنندم كثيرا لاننا اخذنا الحب مأخذ الجد فلا احد قال لنا انه فى الواقع اجمل اوهامنا واكثرها وجعا.

قدر الحب الخيبه لانه يولد باحلام شاهقه أكبر من اصحابها ذلك انه يحتاج ان يتجاوزهم ليكون حبا

[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كم من مرة يمكن للذي يطلق عليك النار أن يُردِيك قتيلاً؟
هي مرة واحدة. لكن في الحبّ، حتى الرصاصات البيضاء في إمكانها قتلك. ولا يهم في لعبة «الروليت الروسية» للموت، أن تكون واحدة من الرصاصات فقط حقيقية.ـ
تلك اللحظة التي ترى فيها مَن تحب ممسكاً بمسدس الكلمات، موجهاً فوهته نحو قلبك، لن تغادرك أبداً.ـ
نيّته هي التي تقتلك.ـ
سيقول لاحقاً معتذراً، إنه بقتلك كان يتوقع استعادتك، وهو لا يدري أن الكلمة كالطلقة لا تُسترد.ـ
••
بَـلَـى.. في إمكان المرء أن يُدفَن في مكان، وقلبه في مكان آخر. عندما توفي «شوبان» سنة 1849، دُفن جسده في مقبرة «بير لاشيز» في باريس، بينما بُعث قلبه حسب وصيته إلى فارصوفيا، حيث لايزال في كنيسة «السان كروا».ـ
لا يعنيني أن يُدفن جسدي في مسقط رأسي.ـ
وصيتي أن أواصل النبض في مسقط قلبي، هناك، حيث رأيتكِ لأول مرة، وأن يتساءل أجيال العشّاق الذين سيجلسون على طاولتنا، كيف استغرقني حبك حدّ نسيان قلبي أن يموت بموتي؟
• •
يوم أحببتك، تمنيت لو أني متُّ قبل أن نلتقي خشية أن نفترق.ـ
وحين افترقنا، أدركت أن في إمكان المرء أن يموت أكثر من مرة. عندها، ما عُدت أخاف الموت. صار الحب خوفي.
ثم قرأت قول أوفيد قبل عصور: «الرجال تقتلهم الكراهية، والنساء يقتلهن الحب»، فقررت أن أكرهك، عساك تجرّب الموت مرة واحدة!ـ
• •
«حين أموت سأستمر في سماع ارتجافة فستانك في الريح».. تصريح عشقيّ لخوان جلمان، وهو شاعر أرجنتيني يعمل من قبره عاشقاً بدوام كامل.ـ
أحياناً، ترى عيون الموتى التفاصيل، التي يعمى عن رؤيتها الأحياء. فالنظر يكمن في القلب لا في العيون.ـ
الموتى ليسوا دائماً الذين نتوقّعهم. البارحة، في رسالة هاتفية، أخبرني الرجل الذي مات قبل خمسة أشهر، أنه عاد بعدي إلى شيخوخته وإلى سترته القديمة، وهنأني على سرعة خروجي من جحيمه.ـ
لم أسأله ماذا فعل ببدلاته الأنيقة. و لا سألني ماذا ارتديت في غيابه.
إنها الريح، ماعادت تعمل ساعي بريد بيننا. لا وقت لها لحمل رذاذ أخبارنا. مشغولة هي بنقل ارتجاف فستان تلك المعشوقة.. إلى قبر شاعرها الميت!ـ


من مقالات زهرة الخليج نُشر في ديسمبر 2008 



[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

• •



> يوم أحببتك، تمنيت لو أني متُّ قبل أن نلتقي خشية أن نفترق.


ما عمرنا راح نتعلم بالذات بالقصة هاي لأنها فطرة من رب العالمين وحين يأتي الحب يذهب العقل

----------

